# char in String umwandeln



## alias_host (15. Mrz 2006)

ich habe ein kleines problen ich möchte einen char in einen String umwandeln.

Nun die einfache Frege: Wie geht das?

Mfg Michi

PS: Anfänger


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Mrz 2006)

```
Mit String.valueOf(deineCharVariableOderDeineCharKonstanteOderDeineMethodeDieEinCharLiefert)
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mrz 2006)

Noch zur Ergänzung:

Die Beschreibung der Klasse String: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html
Die Methode, die du benötigst: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#valueOf(char)


----------



## thE_29 (16. Mrz 2006)

Oder aber auch


String str = "" + character;


----------

